# Website reviews



## MAC180 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello guys.. 

Im just starting out in the clothing business and I'm just about to launch my website. The website still isn't complete but I wanted some feedback about how site looks and what could I do to make it amazing. Any feedback is good feedback. 

Home / Kings and Angels

Regards,
Kings and Angels


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Why so expensive? The price will scare some people away.


----------



## iAce (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice design, I really like it! It's very clean,simple and professional. Although I agree with GHEENEE1, the prices are far to expensive.


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

I like the light colors. 

Here are a few issues that I saw:
1) Your logo is much to large and takes up valuable real estate. When I move from page to page, I have to scroll down to see your products. This is generally a big no-no when your primary goal is to sell products. 

2) There is no link to your Home page. I understand that if you click on the logo, people will be taken back to the home page. But, for those who may not be that sharp, it's better to have a link that says Home.

3) I understand that your website is a work in progress (as it will always be if you want to be successful), but you have no content. Search engines like words. It appears that you have less than 100 words on your website. So, search engines will not like your website.

Hope some of these points help


----------



## QStitch (Aug 6, 2009)

I agree the price is too high. You should fill the "About Us" with who your company is and the your vision for the future and, of course, you contact info.


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

Yo, $50 for a t-shirt? That's just some ignorant [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$.

Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## ErisedDesigns (Apr 18, 2013)

Already mentioned:

Logo too big
Prices - I hope that isn't the final price, or you won't get many buyers

My thoughts: Overall, the theme of the site is nothing new. I've seen a dozen Wordpress sites that have the same feel. That being said, it isn't a bad design. Sometimes plain is good, and your logo adds quite a bit of intricacy on it's own. If you're looking for a simple design that won't overwhelm your visitors, you've found a good one. If you're looking for something unique, keep looking.


----------



## MAC180 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you good feedback.. I will update this your feedback in mind. Thanks


----------



## MAC180 (Nov 26, 2012)

hostingdiva said:


> I like the light colors.
> 
> Here are a few issues that I saw:
> 1) Your logo is much to large and takes up valuable real estate. When I move from page to page, I have to scroll down to see your products. This is generally a big no-no when your primary goal is to sell products.
> ...


Thanks for your great feedback. I will update my site with your feedback in mind.


----------



## MAC180 (Nov 26, 2012)

QStitch said:


> I agree the price is too high. You should fill the "About Us" with who your company is and the your vision for the future and, of course, you contact info.


Thanks for feedback. Im working on About Us still thats why its not up there yet. But you gave me a good map on what should be in my About Us thanks.


----------



## MAC180 (Nov 26, 2012)

DigitalMayhem said:


> Yo, $50 for a t-shirt? That's just some ignorant [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$.
> 
> Sent from my LTEvo.


Im not competing with you. My market is HIGH END FASHION. So if you can afford YSL, Gucci, LV then it shouldnt be a problem kicking out $50.. Thanks for your feedback tho. 

Kings and Angels is the New Wave. Either you riding with us or you walking with them.. LOL


----------



## MAC180 (Nov 26, 2012)

iAce said:


> Nice design, I really like it! It's very clean,simple and professional. Although I agree with GHEENEE1, the prices are far to expensive.


Thanks for the feedback but im competing with the high end markets like YSL, Gucci, LV and etc. This is why my prices are king of high but if you compare it to them Im on the low side of things. Thank you for the feedback tho.


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: Website reviews*



MAC180 said:


> Im not competing with you. My market is HIGH END FASHION. So if you can afford YSL, Gucci, LV then it shouldnt be a problem kicking out $50.. Thanks for your feedback tho.
> 
> Kings and Angels is the New Wave. Either you riding with us or you walking with them.. LOL


Gucci has more than one design, baller. People have heard of the brands you listed, and that's why they cab charge more. They spend millions on product placement and marketing. Your generic bigcartel website is a faaaaaar cry from the brands you listed. 

Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## tinysartshop (Jul 22, 2012)

Site is clean, well done. Agree, logo is big, if you made it a little smaller and let the really lite ghosted part on the top run under the top links, would tie those elements together. Also, with the price, these should come with a diamond covered crown for my King head.


----------



## Thor (Jan 27, 2013)

What kind of fabric are the shirts that might justify the price somewhat?


----------



## MAC180 (Nov 26, 2012)

DigitalMayhem said:


> Gucci has more than one design, baller. People have heard of the brands you listed, and that's why they cab charge more. They spend millions on product placement and marketing. Your generic bigcartel website is a faaaaaar cry from the brands you listed.
> 
> Sent from my LTEvo.


Im jus getting the name out there but of course there will be more than one design.. the generic big cartel website is cool for jus starting out.. Im going to jump out there window and pay 30 stacks on a website and not make one sell.. But it seems like you know what ur talking about.. Can u show me ur website so I can get a idea of somethings that I can work on.. Thanks


----------



## NinjaTactics (Mar 6, 2011)

My take:
1) logo at top is nice, but waaaay too big. I'd shrink it by 60% or more, and let your products do the talking below. 
2) You need some info on the products, like sizing/cut info, what they're made of, design notes maybe, etc. No one is going to buy a random shirt like that for $50 without any kind of info. Product info is key as a selling point if you want to make a sale to unknowing customers.
3) More than one design, with actual product images on people would be good. 

Good luck!


----------



## MAC180 (Nov 26, 2012)

NinjaTactics said:


> My take:
> 1) logo at top is nice, but waaaay too big. I'd shrink it by 60% or more, and let your products do the talking below.
> 2) You need some info on the products, like sizing/cut info, what they're made of, design notes maybe, etc. No one is going to buy a random shirt like that for $50 without any kind of info. Product info is key as a selling point if you want to make a sale to unknowing customers.
> 3) More than one design, with actual product images on people would be good.
> ...


 Thanks for the feedback. The site is not complete yet I know i have to give more info about the products and give good selling points. I want to use pictures of people with there heads not in picture but the only thing is I dont want to have different backgrounds on my site.. I need a program the allows me to change the background so all my pictures would look the same.. If u can help me out on a program like that so i can give it a try. Thanks once again on ur feedback.


----------



## MAC180 (Nov 26, 2012)

uniecommerce said:


> Ya its good.. try to make it bit colorful so that customers would get attracted and would visit often.


Thanks for ur feedback.. I will look into more colors for my site.. Do u know any colors thats most used for site or colors that help site the most..


----------

